

Ask HN: Is the equity split in the infographic pie chart wrong? - jtchang

I&#x27;m trying to figure out if the infographic is wrong or my math is incorrect in this graphic:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fundersandfounders.com&#x2F;how-funding-works-splitting-equity&#x2F;<p>It seems like these are the percentage breakdowns:<p>Co-Founder	20.8%
Co-Founder	20.8%
Uncle	2.8%
Options	11.1%
Angel	11.1%
Series A	33.3%
======
hangulo
At which stage are you referring to?

